# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Glut Orange Audi S5 Hints at New Project Series from Fourtitude



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A friend of this website and contributor to the Speed Sport Life blog and regular on several Audi forums Nick Salvatore has just taken delivery of his new S5 and happily admits he dipped into the Audi Exclusive side of the order form to make sure his car was nearly one of a kind. Glut Orange is the hue, a non-metallic amber that is sure to get Nick and his car noticed. We've seen other Audis such as R8s and TTs in Glut but this is the first S5 we've seen.

Of course this website has a fondness for Audi Exclusive painted Audis and S5s in particular with our former Jet Blue S5 that we hear is currently in stock at Audi North Scottsdale in Arizona. Nick too lauds from Speed Sport Life where another editor had a Porsche Lime Green example. In that regard SSL may have a more citrus take on special colored S5s but they're about to share.









How? Immediately after seeing the first pics of Nick's car we asked him if he'd like to maybe do a project series around it. The car is intended as a daily driver and not some SEMA show queen so any series would need to be more daily livable but Nick is game and, like many rabid Audi owners, already had a few modifications sitting in his garage waiting for delivery of the car itself. 

Over the next week or two we'll be running a more formal intro penned by Nick and illustrated with photography from SSL's Zerin Dube but for now we figured S5 and Audi Exclusive junkies would enjoy a good taste of orange and since Nick was kind enough to post pics in our S5 discussion forum we wanted to pass them along in this blog.

* Nick's Original Post in the S5 Forum *


----------

